# Semi OT: Did Miami players have sex w/ underaged girl in Portland?



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

OK, so I was looking at Oden's blog on yardbarker this evening, and I saw a link on the bottom of the page with the featured stories of the day on yardbarker.

And I see the following: Rumor: Miami Heat players have sex with underaged girl

So I click it, and there are three photos of Udonis Haslem and Ricky Davis partying it up with some girls who appear to be underage in what appears to be a hotel room. And one of the photos has a date stamp of 12/3/2007 on it. Oddly enough, that night is the same night Miami would have arrived in Portland after their game against Utah. And if any of you have ever stayed in the Hotel Monaco (formerly the 5th Avenue Suites) in downtown Portland, the odd wallpaper in the photo below is probably familiar to you, since they have that in all of their rooms.










So I went to the Hotel Monaco's website to do a bit of research, and I find a photo gallery showing some of the rooms at this hotel, and check out the photo of this room (King Suite) from their site.

Look familiar? Same red couch, same weird ladder picture above the couch. THIS WAS IN PORTLAND!

Anyhow, it doesn't look like this story has gotten much play anywhere yet, but at least the photos seem real enough. Who knows about the sex accusations, but I just thought this was pretty interesting. Innocent until proven guilty, but we all know Ricky Davis isn't exactly winning sportsman of the year awards any time soon.

Detective Soda signing off.

-Pop


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Unless the girls came forward it would be hard to prove that they did in fact have intercourse.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> OK, so I was looking at Oden's blog on yardbarker this evening, and I saw a link on the bottom of the page with the featured stories of the day on yardbarker.
> 
> And I see the following: Rumor: Miami Heat players have sex with underaged girl
> 
> ...


Good work Dick Tracy. I think you should turn them in tomarrow. :cheers:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Good work Dick Tracy. I think you should turn them in tomarrow. :cheers:


Damn I don't know if this was meant to be funny but I'm over here dying laughing. :lol:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Good work Dick Tracy. I think you should turn them in tomarrow. :cheers:


Thanks for the tip, Captain Sarcasm. But with Haslem holding down the FG% and rebound numbers in a role position on my fantasy team, I'm not inclined to turn him in. Ricky "Roach" Davis - on the other hand - can rot in hell.

-Pop


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

they seem to be of legal age. nba players aren't that stupid. well.. most of them at least.

im sure they got ID'd?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> they seem to be of legal age. nba players aren't that stupid. well.. most of them at least.
> 
> im sure they got ID'd?


Who knows? I'm just reading what the story says. If you click the link in my original post, there is a story linked there that says the girls are minors and the one girl who apparently says she had sex with Haslem and Davis is apparently underage.

I'm just linking here - not speculating.

-Pop


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Seventeen can be fudged.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Captain Sarcasm and Dick Tracy. This thread is an SNL skit.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

If I was 17 and a famous girl made a move on me... Lets say I wouldn't turn her down.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Want some detective work? Check this link below. I think that this might be where the rumor originated. 

http://www.hypebeast.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57220


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

The girl on the far right is underage. I know her, and this has been floating around people i know for awhile. I'm surprised it took this long to get onto the internet. Davis met her at Lloyd Center...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> Want some detective work? Check this link below. I think that this might be where the rumor originated.
> 
> http://www.hypebeast.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57220


Man, what is up with Udonis Haslem in that first pic? He just looks stoned.

Can't say this is all that surprising. It's all a part of the NBA lifestyle.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Do we have a myspace on the blonde or the other one?
The blonde does look under the age of 18. I am sorry.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i wouldn't admit to hitting any of that , underage or not.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Darkwebs said:


> Want some detective work? Check this link below. I think that this might be where the rumor originated.
> 
> http://www.hypebeast.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57220


The first two sentences of that link were really convincing as to the authenticity of the story (yes that was sarcasm).


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

BlayZa said:


> i wouldn't admit to hitting any of that , underage or not.


:lol:

-Pop


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Somehow, I think if it was Zach Randolph in the pics, posters here would have much more unforgiving attitudes.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

wizmentor said:


> Somehow, I think if it was Zach Randolph in the pics, posters here would have much more unforgiving attitudes.


You're absolutely right!

Zach Randolph and Udonis Haslem??? Eeeeewwwwww! Nobody here wants to see that. But at least Zach isn't jailbait.

BNM


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

If any of those girls are underage...

...and IF Davis and Haslem provided them with alcohol...

...and IF anyone there that night was "gettin' busy"...

...then all I can say is that I hope they get what they deserve.

PBF


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

ProudBFan said:


> If any of those girls are underage...
> 
> ...and IF Davis and Haslem provided them with alcohol...
> 
> ...


Exactly. A lot of "ifs" there. This pic says nothing, other than the Hotel Monaco loves the Portland TrailBlazers because they sell lots of rooms every time a visiting team visits our fair city.

In my opinion, it's the best place to stay in Portland... other than my house, of course. (Depending on who the guest is)


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> If any of those girls are underage...
> 
> ...and IF Davis and Haslem provided them with alcohol...
> 
> ...


Nah.. can't be anyone "gettin' busy" in there between two NBA players and three ladies in a hotel room. They must've discussed basketball strategy or politics or maybe Ricky Davis carried on about his knowledge of entomology.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> Nah.. can't be anyone "gettin' busy" in there between two NBA players and three ladies in a hotel room. They must've discussed basketball strategy or politics or maybe Ricky Davis carried on about his knowledge of entomology.


Captain Sarcasm strikes again! :rofl:

PBF


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Not only is he dumb enough to have potentially hooked up with a underage girl, but then he goes and takes his picture with her. :lol:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If I was an NBA player, my standards would be much higher than these 3 girls. In fact, I'm an average Joe and I've snagged much better "fish" than these girls in my days. :biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> If I was an NBA player, my standards would be much higher than these 3 girls. In fact, I'm an average Joe and I've snagged much better "fish" than these girls in my days. :biggrin:


Haslem is only interested in what's between their ears. I understand he led a rousing discussion of Spinoza that lasted until the wee hours of the morning, and the girls now have a better appreciation for the finer points of ethics.

barfo

Edit: I see alext03239431239593400021 made basically the same comment earlier in the thread. So be it.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> If I was an NBA player, my standards would be much higher than these 3 girls. In fact, I'm an average Joe and I've snagged much better "fish" than these girls in my days. :biggrin:


Those three aren't even old enough to know how to do it right.

Just sayin'...

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Not only is he dumb enough to have potentially hooked up with a underage girl, but then he goes and takes his picture with her. :lol:


The best part is you know Ricky is snapping the photos of Udonis and vice versa since they aren't ever in the same photo with the girls.

Make sure to get the red bull and vodkas in the frame, dog.

It'd be one thing if the girls were taking the pictures, but how stupid do you have to be to not only be in the photos but to also be the ones taking them?

-Pop


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> If I was an NBA player, my standards would be much higher than these 3 girls. In fact, I'm an average Joe and I've snagged much better "fish" than these girls in my days. :biggrin:


Oh really? Do you know what this is?????

[___________________________________]


According to many men, that would be 8 inches! :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Good one Oldman! :rofl:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

hang on, so that isn't 8 ? 

it's the motion in the ocean though.... right guys? right.....guys.......?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just curious: Has anyone posted this to the Heat forum yet?

Also, Pop, do some digging and find out if these three are somehow on the Blazers payroll? Would explain why Davis and Haslem were dragging their feet out there.

PBF


----------

